# OpenRCT2 Can't Find Objects



## funk47 (Nov 7, 2021)

I used to be able to play OpenRCT2 but at some point after some upgrades (I'm running 13.0-RELEASE now) something broke for me and I get the following error. I can launch openrct2 and my game data is recognized to the extent that the levels show up, but when I select any of the levels I get an error saying:

"The file could not be loaded as some of the objects referenced in it are missing or corrupt"
File:/path/to/rct/Scenarios/sc1.sc4

TARMAC
TARMACG
TARMACB
PATHCRZY
PATHSPCE
PATHDIRT
PATHASH
ROAD

I thought initially my game data could be corrupted, but I re-extracted the game data and encountered the same error. I also bought the game on gog and used the gog game data (installed via wine) and still encounter the error. Does anyone else have this problem with openrct2? Any ideas on how to possibly resolve it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## funk47 (Nov 9, 2021)

Here is some more verbose output from games/openrct2 when I get the error.


```
VERBOSE: time is 2021/04/09 08:31:25
VERBOSE: registering scalar mask function
VERBOSE: Looking for OpenRCT2 data in /usr/local/bin/data
VERBOSE: checking dir /usr/local/bin/data, result = -1, is_dir = 0
VERBOSE: Looking for OpenRCT2 data in /usr/local/bin/../share/openrct2
VERBOSE: checking dir /usr/local/bin/../share/openrct2, result = 0, is_dir = 1
VERBOSE: Looking for OpenRCT2 doc path at ./doc
VERBOSE: checking dir ./doc, result = -1, is_dir = 0
VERBOSE: Looking for OpenRCT2 doc path at /usr/share/doc/openrct2
VERBOSE: checking dir /usr/share/doc/openrct2, result = -1, is_dir = 0
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/config.ini
VERBOSE: DIRBASE::RCT1    : /st0/gogrct1/
VERBOSE: DIRBASE::RCT2    : /st0/gogrct2/
VERBOSE: DIRBASE::OPENRCT2: /usr/local/bin/../share/openrct2
VERBOSE: DIRBASE::USER    : /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2
VERBOSE: DIRBASE::CONFIG  : /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2
VERBOSE: DIRBASE::CACHE   : /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2
Importing legacy shortcuts...
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct2/Data/g1.dat
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/object
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/object)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/save
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/save)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/track
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/track)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/landscape
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/landscape)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/heightmap
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/heightmap)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/plugin
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/plugin)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/themes
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/themes)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/sequence
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/sequence)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/replay
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/replay)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/desyncs
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/desyncs)
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.dat;*.pob;*.json;*.parkobj in '/usr/local/share/openrct2/object'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.dat;*.pob;*.json;*.parkobj in '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/object'
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/objects.idx
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Loading index: '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/objects.idx'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.td4;*.td6 in '/st0/gogrct1/Tracks'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.td4;*.td6 in '/st0/gogrct2/Tracks'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.td4;*.td6 in '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/track'
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/tracks.idx
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Loading index: '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/tracks.idx'
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario/sc21.sc4
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct1/Data/mp.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct1/Data/mp.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario/sc21.sc4
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.sc4;*.sc6;*.sea in '/st0/gogrct1/Scenarios'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.sc4;*.sc6;*.sea in '/st0/gogrct2/Scenarios'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.sc4;*.sc6;*.sea in '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario'
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenarios.idx
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Loading index: '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenarios.idx'
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/highscores.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scores.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct2/Saved Games/scores.dat
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 0)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 1)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 2)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 3)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 4)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 5)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 6)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 7)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 8)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 9)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 10)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 11)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 12)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 13)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 14)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 15)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 16)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 17)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 18)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 19)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 20)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 21)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 22)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 23)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 24)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 25)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 26)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 27)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 28)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 29)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 30)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 31)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 32)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 33)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 34)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 35)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 36)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 37)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 38)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 39)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 40)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 41)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 42)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 43)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 44)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 45)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 46)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 47)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 48)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 49)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 50)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 51)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 52)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 53)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 54)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 55)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 56)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 57)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 58)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 59)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 60)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 61)
VERBOSE: MemoryAudioSource::LoadCSS1(/st0/gogrct2/Data/css1.dat, 62)
VERBOSE: Create directory: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config)
VERBOSE: mkdir(/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2)
VERBOSE: checking dir /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2, result = 0, is_dir = 1
VERBOSE: CopyOriginalUserFilesOver('/st0/gogrct2/Saved Games', '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/save', '*.sv6')
VERBOSE: CopyOriginalUserFilesOver('/st0/gogrct2/Landscapes', '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/landscape', '*.sc6')
VERBOSE: gfx_load_g1(...)
VERBOSE: g1.dat, number of entries: 29294
VERBOSE: gfx_load_g2()
VERBOSE: gfx_load_csg()
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct1/Data/CSG1I.DAT
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct1/Data/CSG1.DAT
VERBOSE: TitleScreen::Load()
VERBOSE: TitleScreen::Load() finished
VERBOSE: begin openrct2 loop
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario/sc21.sc4
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct1/Data/mp.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct1/Data/mp.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario/sc21.sc4
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.sc4;*.sc6;*.sea in '/st0/gogrct1/Scenarios'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.sc4;*.sc6;*.sea in '/st0/gogrct2/Scenarios'
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Scanning for *.sc4;*.sc6;*.sea in '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenario'
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenarios.idx
VERBOSE: FileIndex:Loading index: '/home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scenarios.idx
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/highscores.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/scores.dat
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /st0/gogrct2/Saved Games/scores.dat
VERBOSE: Context::LoadParkFromFile(/st0/gogrct1/Scenarios/SC0.SC4)
VERBOSE: Corrupt chunk size.
[TARMAC  ] Object not found.
[TARMACG ] Object not found.
[TARMACB ] Object not found.
[PATHCRZY] Object not found.
[PATHSPCE] Object not found.
[PATHDIRT] Object not found.
[PATHASH ] Object not found.
[ROAD    ] Object not found.
VERBOSE: TitleScreen::Load()
VERBOSE: TitleScreen::Load() finished
VERBOSE: checking dir /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/plugin, result = 0, is_dir = 1
VERBOSE: Checking if file exists: /home/freebsd/.config/OpenRCT2/plugin.store.json
```

Also worth noting, I am using the package version not a ports build.


----------



## funk47 (Nov 13, 2021)

I see that this was discussed on the issue tracker for openrct2









						Graphic glitches on FreeBSD make the game unusable · Issue #15894 · OpenRCT2/OpenRCT2
					

Operating System FreeBSD, amd64 OpenRCT2 build OpenRCT2, v0.3.5 Describe the issue The game starts, but there are severe glitches that make the game unusable. Object files are not found (even thoug...




					github.com
				




It looks like the solution is to download the objects 1.0.21 release








						Release Official objects v1.0.21 · OpenRCT2/objects
					

Lots of translation updates Use JSON identifier for scenery groups Use new ride types where appropriate  SHA sums: sha1sum objects.zip c38af45d51a6e440386180feacf76c64720b6ac5  objects.zip sha256su...




					github.com
				




and unzip it into /usr/local/share/openrct2/object/

There was some mismatch between the build of the game and the specific release of objects that I guess caused that error. Downloading the right release seems to have fixed it for me. So glad this is fixed now.

Thanks!


----------

